# Info on this rescue???



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anybody done an out of state rescue with this organization? Westside GS Rescue of LA, http://sheprescue.org. If yes, how was your experience? Do you think the way the dog was portrayed by the rescue is what you got? 

I’m considering getting another dog perhaps in spring of next year. I’m conflicted on which course to take: breeder vs. rescue. As an adult all my dogs have come from rescue/shelters and that is where my heart lives. But I would also, for just once, like to have a nicely bred GSD. I know that the shelters/rescues have many wonderful looking dogs but their history for the most part is an unknown. My dog would primarily be a companion. But I also like obedience training and trialing. 

Westside has a few good looking male LC’s that I’d go and look at in a heartbeat if I lived near LA. I want my next dog to be a LC and the rescues where I’m located don’t get that many. I am wary about a long distance adoption and not getting to meet the dog face-to-face first. But if others have had a good experience, I would give it consideration. 

Thanks.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I have heard nothing but good things about this rescue. ALso they are one of the few that adopt out of a specific area. Read their Tales of Joy. If I had not already committed to my baby girl -I would have adopted a dog from them. Saki-the most beautiful dog I have ever seen-he has a punk rocker haircut.

http://sheprescue.org./Saki%20von%20Pontecchi.html


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I am on the right coast, so I don't know a thing about them, but Gunther has my heart! What a pretty boy!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw about ten that I flipped for ....I am on the wrong coast though.... GBodane- you are right he is FABULOUS........
It is illegal in RI to own a wolf or coyote hybrid.... then again the local ACO is afraid of dogs so.........


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh my, Wyatt is a hunk!







I think Calone (camerafodder) has worked with Westside.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

westside has a great reputation... robin, the founder used, to work with grace (a 'saint' over at burbank shepherd rescue) when i was a volunteer there. i also found my boy tilden thru westside in 2007.

i dont have experience adopting from them out of state (obviously since i live here) but from my experience they go thru great lengths to insure that a dog is represented well and going to the correct home when considering out of state adoptions... not only for your sake, but for the dog.

richard (flyinghayden) is in alaska and has adopted from them. he was also considered for a second dog from them, but it didnt work out (i don't remember the details, but i'm sure you can PM him)

and of course... when the time comes, since i'm local i can always check on a particular dog for you. the foster homes are usually the most reliable, but if there is a dog in boarding, i can help.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks so much Camerafodder!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Westcoast is a great organization. They are clearly dedicated to the dogs. I've sceen them take some really difficult cases (serious health concerns/injuires) and rehab them. They def have a good heart.


----------

